

Why our startup has no bosses, no office, and a four-day work week - gregd
http://qz.com/260846/why-our-startup-has-no-bosses-no-office-and-a-four-day-work-week/

======
frostmatthew
As I read more and more articles regarding studies or companies (usually
startups) experimenting with four day work weeks I wonder when/if a large
company would ever move in that direction. It seems something a lot of people
(not just developers) would be attracted to.

Might be incredibly beneficial in attracting higher quality candidates -
particularly for large enterprises not as "desirable" as places like Google,
Apple, Twitter, etc.

------
gregd
“For a programmer, the cost of attending a meeting is always higher.”

I would have extended this sentence to include just about all aspects of IT
that require intense concentration and research. I don't do as much
programming anymore but it's been replaced with a lot of work in sql server.

Meetings for me, are the bane of my existence. People very rarely adhere to
the agreed upon time and even if they do, there is prep required for each
meeting (if a meeting agenda goes out) and some followup (A/Rs).

